# Highest heels?



## Marniem (Oct 8, 2008)

I was wondering what are the highest heels you have been able to wear to work for the day? I am trying to get used to wearing higher heels for work, do you think its a good idea?


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 8, 2008)

What kind of work do you do? I'm also trying to get used to wearing them so I've been wearing them at work but I sit at a desk all day so I'm not on my feet for very long. I'd start out with a shorter heel and then move your way up to whatever height you want. I love 4"+ ones but I can't wear them for very long so I'm starting with 3".


----------



## Marniem (Oct 8, 2008)

I work the front desk at a beauty salon! So I have to work but some of the other women there wear 4"+ heels every day no problem.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 8, 2008)

4" heels I've worked for a day


----------



## LookLovely429 (Oct 8, 2008)

The highest I have been able to wear to work all day is 4"+ but I sit at a desk 90% of the day. When I was working retail the highest I wore was about an inch.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't usually go higher than 4".


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 8, 2008)

I wore 3.5" my first day... After that, it's been 0.25"...

Heels weren't meant for shop floors...


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 8, 2008)

4 3/4".


----------



## Lucy (Oct 8, 2008)

wow! 4"+! well done ladies

lol i can't even _walk_ in 4" heels! 2" is my limit!


----------



## fawp (Oct 17, 2008)

I usually wear a 3" to 4" heel to work...and I have to stand on marble floors the *entire* time.





For me, confort has more to do with the style of the shoe than the height. I almost always wear boots because they're enclosed around my foot, they don't slide around causing blisters, and I can wear socks with them (which makes them infinately more comfortable). I'm going to slowly start breaking in my heels but only when I'm working a five hour or less shift.


----------



## Bee Luscious (Oct 17, 2008)

God bless ya girls my 4" I have not been able to do since I was 21...... my max now is 1 inch


----------



## jmaui02 (Oct 17, 2008)

When I was in the band, I wore 4" heels while dancing. Now, I just want comfy flat slip-ons when I go shopping or if I need to wear something with heels I wear 3 inches wedge shoes.


----------



## vadavine (Oct 18, 2008)

at my retail job I can usually only wear flats or like 1 or 2 inch. i prefer flats there because of the mat that's on the floor in the cash register cube; it just doesn't do well with heels.

but i like higher heels (above 3inches) for like clubbing and whatnot, especially if they're chunky or have a bit of a platform in the front.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 18, 2008)

Power to all you 4" + wearers! I can't do that often...


----------



## mizfit (Dec 5, 2008)

I used to be a sales associate and would wear heels ALL the time.. the highest I've gone for a work day there was 4 inches. I DO NOT KNOW WHY haha. My feet are HURT now. Now I work an office job and can afford to do that, but I commute to work via public transportation and so I decided to wear flats while traveling and then slip the heels on at work. The highest I would or could ever do anywhere is 4'', but I like a heel a little under 3'' best.

Basically, if you are not on your feet very much, have fun and wear the heels.. start with a kitten heel or even in the middle with a 2 to 2.75 heel. Also, if you travel like me, bring some flats in your bag!


----------



## Annelle (Dec 5, 2008)

My shoes range from my single pair of ballerina flats (can't find any other ballerinas at a decent price that are small enough to fit me) to 3.5/4 inch heels...but I sit at my desk all day AND I have a pair of slippers I keep under my desk. The moment I sit down the shoes come off! I hate wearing shoes!

Maybe I'm just a sissy. I'll wear heels out but usually I'll want to sit down after an hour or two. I have no idea how girls walk in stilettos all day long, or go on shopping sprees like that, especially those celebrities who never take them off their feet. I get blisters from walking the mile to go downtown. ouch.


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't wear heels to work but I can wear 3.5 to 4 inch heels for extended periods of time.. Over 4 and I fall down a lot. Lol. My wife complains when she has to wear 1" heels.. She says that male fashion designers are forcing women to wear these high heel shoes... Maybe so but no ones forcing me!! Hahaha


----------



## Darla (Dec 5, 2008)

thats pretty good Karren, i have a hard time wearing anything over 3"


----------



## Marniem (Feb 24, 2009)

I have just started this year wearing 5" heels for work and have gotten quite comfortable with them now!


----------



## fawp (Feb 24, 2009)

This weekend I wore a pair of 7'' platforms to work; 5'' inch heel and a 2'' platform. It was only a six hour shift but I was standing the entire time; I'm proud of myself.


----------



## ticki (Feb 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This weekend I wore a pair of 7'' platforms to work; 5'' inch heel and a 2'' platform. It was only a six hour shift but I was standing the entire time; I'm proud of myself.




Holy cow, and you didn't break an ankle or your head open?


----------



## fawp (Feb 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holy cow, and you didn't break an ankle or your head open? Nope! I almost slipped once but that was because someone spilled cleanser on the floor and didn't clean it up. Dorks.




Actually, they were pretty comfortable. I'll probably wear them a lot over the Spring and Summer months.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This weekend I wore a pair of 7'' platforms to work; 5'' inch heel and a 2'' platform. It was only a six hour shift but I was standing the entire time; I'm proud of myself.



Thats a really good effort, I don't think I could do that. How tall are you Abigail?

If the shoe is comphy I can do a 3"-3 1/2 all day no worries, any much more than that I think I would feel it for sure for an extended period.

I don't wear platforms as I am 6ft tall without any heels


----------



## fawp (Feb 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats a really good effort, I don't think I could do that. How tall are you Abigail? 

If the shoe is comphy I can do a 3"-3 1/2 all day no worries, any much more than that I think I would feel it for sure for an extended period.

I don't wear platforms as I am 6ft tall without any heels





I'm only 5'3''. I need that extra little bit of height.


----------



## Marniem (Mar 2, 2009)

yes i agree platforms can be a fun way of getting even higher


----------



## Ozee (Mar 2, 2009)

before children i could wear 4+ from 6am till past 11pm that night, catching trains, down and up cathedral st (steep street in sydney city where i worked) and at least once a day along oxford st. I started work as the run about for the higher ups in the office. Its the kind of work place where without people actually saying 'you have to wear heels' you kind of know you have too lol. I could do that no problems.

But now..Put me in a 2inch heel for a night of a party/wedding and my feet are cut up bleeding huge blisters...It sounds crazy but i strap my heels or outside of toes with the 2nd skin type bandage if i know im going to be on feet most of night.

7inch all day.. thats insane! lol well done faith


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 3, 2009)

Way back like 30 years ago I used to have a job at a bank and my heels then were 3" hard marble floors but remember I was

19 yrs young and in good health with great feet.Several if not many ladies who had been working there on high heels for decades had moderate to severe feet problems you name it they had it.It is your feet you have one pair which should last for a lifetime , take care of your feet.Enjoy the heels in moderation, as in all things.


----------



## Marniem (Apr 15, 2010)

I think i've got it down now for sure! Most of the winter I had a basic pair of black pumps with a five in heel that I wore for work! My boots for all but the worst days wera also 5" with a small platform. Anyone else having sucess in heels?


----------



## aquarian_moon (Jun 10, 2010)

no,not comfortable !


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

I am trying to get used to wearing higher heels for work, do you think its a good idea?


----------



## Jacquelyn (Oct 1, 2010)

I too can't walk in 4" heels. My limit is 3".


----------

